

C vs Java Complete Comparison - sonic0002
http://pixelstech.net/article/index.php?id=1317919599

======
logmein
Poorly-written article. First of all, whenever you use "complete" in your
headline you better make sure you deliver. On a topic such as comparing these
two so very popular programming languages, such statement is overly ambitious
and I personally read it with skepticism, hence (maybe) my criticism below.
Moving on to the text. Focuses on syntax only which certainly isn't the
complete picture. No examples provided, no references to support any of his
statements. On top of it, some incorrect statements, too, as tgd pointed out.
Definitely not "complete". And then there's the obvious fact it's subjectively
written. The author tries hard to praise Java. Yes, some of this praise is
reasonable (to me, at least) but without any examples and data, it just makes
it a shallow argument and bets on the reader's personal experience. Other
praise is just vague - how does eliminating pointers "makes Java programs more
robust" ? I personally don't know so would have been great to learn this.

------
tgd
Some of these comparisons are accurate, however java has had variable length
argument lists since Java 5.0. Enumerations are also supported.

